# Frage wegen Armlehne zu Gaming-Stühlen



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2018)

*Frage wegen Armlehne zu Gaming-Stühlen*

Ich bin an sich mit meinem Bürostuhl zufrieden, aber ich mache als Hobby auch Musik am PC. Seit einer Weile habe ich dafür auch eine Gitarre, aber wegen der Armlehne rechts ist es unmöglich, die Gitarre zu spielen, da sie im Weg ist. Jetzt wollte ich mir evlt. einen Gaming-"Chair" bei Caseking oder so besorgen, maximal 350€.

Meine Frage: hat hier jemand zufällig einen solchen Gaming-Chair und kann mir zu seinem Modell, ob man die Armlehne leicht abnehmen oder auch einfach nur ganz "tief" einstellen kann? Oder auch einen "normalen" Bürostuhl? 

Leider sieht es bei denen, die ich mit angeschaut hab, stets so aus, als würde ein Metallrohr unter dem Stuhl die Armlehnen von unten stützen, so dass man die Lehnen nicht ganz runterschieben kann. ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Dezember 2018)

Da wirst du wohl bei jedem Modell exakt nachfragen/ lesen müssen, ob die Armlehnen verstellbar oder sogar abnehmbar sind. Meine lassen sich mit einem Innensechskant ( Inbus) ganz einfach abnehmen. Wenn ich ein paar Chords spiele, rücke ich einfach ein wenig nach vorn und lege Git/Bass auf mein linkes Bein. Bei vielen Modellen (Strat etc.) sollte dort eine gutmütige Rundung zu finden sein  

Für meinen Stuhl finde ich leider keine Bezeichnung oder Typenschild. War die beliebte "150 Euro Klasse" vor ca.. sechs oder sieben Jahren.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2018)

Naja, da muss ich wohl noch suchen. Einfach nur was vorrücken reicht bei meinem Stuhl nicht, bzw. man würde dann schon vorne abrutschen. Es "geht" zwar grad so, ist aber alles andere als gemütlich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Dezember 2018)

Bei Maxnomic lassen sich u.a. die Armlehnen demontiren oder auch diverse Teile nachbestellen.
https://www.needforseat.de/zubehoer/?p=1

Ich hab meinen nun mehrere Jahre und bin extrem zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bei Maxnomic lassen sich u.a. die Armlehnen demontiren oder auch diverse Teile nachbestellen.
> https://www.needforseat.de/zubehoer/?p=1
> 
> Ich hab meinen nun mehrere Jahre und bin extrem zufrieden.


 Ich meinte eigentlich, ob man sie "mal eben" abnehmen oder umklappen kann - ich montiere die Lehnen aber nicht ab und wieder dran, nur weil ich mal etwas Musik machen will


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich, ob man sie "mal eben" abnehmen oder umklappen kann - ich montiere die Lehnen aber nicht ab und wieder dran, nur weil ich mal etwas Musik machen will



Mal 'ne Frage, warum keinen extra "Gitarrenstuhl/sitz"? Die kosten nicht viel und lösen das Problem mit den Armlehnen (ich kenne keinen Bürostuhl/"Gaming Chair", bei dem sich die Lehnen einfach wegklappen lassen)

Ich selbst spiele keine Gitarre, aber sowohl mein Bruder, als auch meine Frau, und beide besitzen so ein Teil. Wenn's nicht gebraucht wird, kann man das relativ platzsparend in der Ecke verstauen, selbst wenn nur wenig Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage, warum keinen extra "Gitarrenstuhl/sitz"?


 zu wenig Platz, um das "komfortabel" zu machen. Ich hab die Wand 20cm hinter mir, rechts ein Regal, vor mir den Tisch, und links hinter mir eine Kommode. Der Stuhl passt gerade so zwischen Tisch und Kommode durch, weswegen es nervig ist, wenn ich den Bürostuhl erst vom Tisch "wegfahren" und den anderen Stuhl hinstellen  müsste. Einen normalen Stuhl hätte ich nämlich schon, aber das ist eben echt "doof", mir wäre daher ein Bürostuhl lieber, bei dem man die Lehnen leicht abklappen oder ganz weit runterstellen kann oder so.



> (ich kenne keinen Bürostuhl/"Gaming Chair", bei dem sich die Lehnen einfach wegklappen lassen)


 ich habe welche gesehen, aber "Billigkram".


----------

